# [SOLVED] Hdmi vs optical vs rca



## sarge03 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have a Onkyo HT-SP904 (B) theater system 5.1 surround sound. I was wondering what would give me the best sound, hdmi or fiber optical or rca cables? I have a a samsung C5900 blu ray player connected to my av reciever with rca cables that came with the blu ray player and was wanting to upgrade to either an hdmi or fiber optical cable. 

Here is the link that gives the system's full description:

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-EVdTtlOpFhj/p_580HTSP904/Onkyo-HT-SP904.html


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Hdmi vs optical vs rca*

RCA (if we're talking red & white) are the lowest. Optical and HDMI are equal.


----------

